# .....and from fall to winter, the weather and the soul...



## motcon (Nov 29, 2004)

Haiku
-------

gone are you again
as autumn on the coat tails
of winged feathered friends

cont&#8217;d

it shall hurt me not
another you so well love
a season again

-WFC
-------


----------



## oriecat (Nov 30, 2004)

Lovely Will.  

Details please.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

That is awesome! I would definately like to know how you did that!! Thanks for sharing!


Zach


----------



## motcon (Nov 30, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Details please.



surely. 

i was describing the process to Kara last night in irc and i put her to sleep, so i'll keep it short and sweet.

- heavy cold pressed watercolor paper (don't need to size the heavy stuff if you mount it when finished processing)
- liquid emulsion 
- sponge brush
- thin piece of cardboard

turn on enlarger and adjust it and the easel accordingly. lay cardboard in the area of exposure. scribble a rough outline around the area of focus. cut out this area (don't need to be precise). following emulsion instructions (heat,shake,etc.) lay cutout on watercolor paper. lightly soak the sponge brush and work from the center towards the edges of the cutout so that the emulsion nearly depletes itself as you get to the edge. don't be perfect about the edges. expose and process as normal.

after it is dry, dampen a sponge brush and apply a quarter of an inch or so from the edges of the print (this keeps the flame from taking over everything). with a flame, burn each side until you get your desired effect. the smell is horrible, so don't lean over it.

i probably forgot to make mention of something....let me know if i made sense (i'm only half way through my first coffee).


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks yo, That sounds pretty nifty! I'll have to give it a go one of these days. (which means after finals  )



Zach


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful!      

Love this process.


----------



## ferny (Nov 30, 2004)

It took me a couple of seconds to spot what what going on in the photo. It was a nice suprise. Great work motcon. I'm going to have to buy an enlarger soon.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

Just wanted to add that I really enjoyed the haiku associated with this creation! It all fits so well together! 

Zach


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add that I really enjoyed the haiku associated with this creation! It all fits so well together!
> 
> Zach



I forgot to mention how lovely I found it, too....   :love:   Will proudly displays his mushiness on his sleeve....it gets a little messy in the darkroom sometimes, I'm sure.


----------



## Ambrosia (Nov 30, 2004)

Looks awesome!

is this like liquid light?

if so, after applying the emulsion to the paper, don't you have to put it in stop and fixer and then rinse like a normal print before drying it?  


i haven't done it yet, but it is the way I was told it worked, which could be wrong.

i inherited a bottle of liquid light VC and would like to try using it soon.


----------



## motcon (Nov 30, 2004)

yes, it's very much like liquid light. there are other brands or one can make his own. to your query about processing, a cut from my post above:



			
				motcon said:
			
		

> ....lightly soak the sponge brush and work from the center towards the edges of the cutout so that the emulsion nearly depletes itself as you get to the edge. don't be perfect about the edges. *expose and process as normal....*



i think perhaps that you confused the two processes. coat the paper, then dry it. expose it, then process normally.


----------



## motcon (Nov 30, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> ....it gets a little messy in the darkroom sometimes, I'm sure.



stepping in trays of sepia toner and spilling precious wine down my sock; yep, gets mushy, er messy....


----------



## motcon (Nov 30, 2004)

ALL:

this has been printed once and shall never be printed again, so your kind words are taken to heart; thank you.


----------



## oriecat (Nov 30, 2004)

The edges are actually burned, that's totally cool.  What's the size of the final piece (just for visualizing purposes...)?   I definitely want to try some liquid emulsion someday soon...


----------



## motcon (Nov 30, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> What's the size of the final piece (just for visualizing purposes...)? ..



intentionally created it small for the very reason that ferny mentioned; from a distance one isn't quite sure what it is.

it's 8x6


----------



## Karalee (Nov 30, 2004)

Very very nice and complicated Will  and extra points for the beautiful haiku


----------



## Ambrosia (Dec 1, 2004)

motcon said:
			
		

> yes, it's very much like liquid light. there are other brands or one can make his own. to your query about processing, a cut from my post above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doh!!! it was right there...somehow I missed that.  I was tired...yeah...that's it.      Thanks for bolding it for me!


----------



## Ambrosia (Dec 1, 2004)

> stepping in trays of sepia toner and spilling precious wine down my sock; yep, gets mushy, er messy....



boy, I bet you stunk to high heavens after stepping in that sepia toner!!!  stinky!   :shock:


----------

